# goodby



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Definitely retired. Thank you Jesus! Did not really make any money, just like many have said one trades equity in a valuable car for cash now. It might be easier in the long run to secure a personal loan, if you can qualify. I wonder what possesses the mind of drivers that are using mercedes and other high end vehicles for uber x. That is nuts. I feel bad for all of you still involved in this scam. I'll bid you all good luck and farewell.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

It's even more baffling that people will:
a. Enter into some sort of lease agreement for a car that they will use for "rideshare", or
b. Actually relocate to a different area in order to do "rideshare" for a living.
I don't care how you crunch the numbers or insist that your "surge only" strategy is a viable solution, this is simply not a long-term employment option.


----------



## rbi890 (Mar 23, 2016)

Agreed. Waste of time and resources.


----------

